# My solution to doubtful detente's



## Rich (12 Sep 2008)

I have a cheapo scms from B/Q, I've never been happy with the "detente" so I resolved to make a device that would guarantee the angles I required,I removed the plastic insert and "copy routed" a hard wood substitute blank.








After plunging the blade through the blank, I then made a guage to be a snug fit in the kerf cut.









Next I made an angle guage consisting of a 90/45 deg angle.
















When the two guages are used I get a guaranteed 90/45 deg cut, simple but effective.



Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Peter T (12 Sep 2008)

Brilliant. I'm off to the workshop, aka the garage.


----------



## Digit (14 Sep 2008)

Very neat solution Rich.

Roy.


----------



## Woodmagnet (14 Sep 2008)

Great idea Rich, and so simple to make too, well done and
thanks for showing.


----------



## Rich (14 Sep 2008)

Digit":1pmwkrog said:


> Very neat solution Rich.
> 
> Roy.



Maybe I'll get a commendation from Niki, now THAT would be something.


----------



## OPJ (15 Sep 2008)

This is a good idea, Rich. I couldn't see quite how it worked at first - I was looking at it the wrong way around... - but, now I've got it! :wink: 

I've been struggling to set the fence on my Bosch saw square the blade but, with this idea I may be able to get it sorted once and for all.


----------

